# Driver relé programable ZELIO SR3 B261FU



## albella (Dic 1, 2018)

Hola amigos. Estoy tratando de instalar el software de programación del equipo Smart Relay Zelio Logic 2. Hay muchos que han dado defectos durante su explotación y los estoy tratando de reparar para reutilizarlos.

Pero tengo problemas al conectarlos a la computadora por el puerto USB con un cable que él trae. Pero no se comunica con el programa para programarlo, porque da un conflicto en los driver. Los descargué de internet, pero al instalarlo me dice esto:

_“Windows no puede comprobar la firma digital de los controladores necesarios para este dispositivo. Puede que un cambio de hardware o software reciente haya instalado un archivo que no está firmado correctamente, está dañado o es software malintencionado de un origen desconocido. (Código 52)”._

Me debería salir este cartel para instalarlo de todas formas, pero no. Concluye con ese mensaje y no me deja instalar. ¿Qué debo hacer para poder poner los driver y saltar ese impedimento que me pone Windows?Ver el archivo adjunto 173837


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 1, 2018)

Yo empezaria por limpiar/eliminar cualquier driver USB que esté instalado con relacion a ese dispositivo y vería que sucede.


----------



## albella (Dic 1, 2018)

Lo hice, pero me da la misma porquería. Se queda el conflicto "Windows no puede comprobar la firma digital de los controladores necesarios para este dispositivo. " Tengo suspendido el antivirus y creo que detenido el firewall de windows


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 1, 2018)

Eso es un mensaje tipico cuando los drivers no estan firmados, pero de todas formas deberia darte la opcion de instalarlos.
Tu cuenta es del grupo administradores???
Por que si tiene alguna limitacion no te va a dejar instalar los drivers.
Que windows es??


----------



## sebsjata (Dic 1, 2018)

es windows 10? en windows 10 hay un menu para poder cambiar la configuracion de inicio y poder instalar drivers sin firma
Windows 10: Deshabilitar el uso obligatorio de controladores firmados


----------



## albella (Dic 1, 2018)

Es W7, aunque estoy en mi trabajo, tengo derechos de administración. Puedo instalar y desinstalar cualquier programa en mi máquina o en cualquier otra máquina


----------



## sebsjata (Dic 1, 2018)

tambien hay algo para el w7
Cómo instalar un controlador no firmado en Windows 7

y este que es parecido al de w10
[Actualizado] Deshabilitar la comprobación de la firma digital de los drivers en Windows 8 (y Windows 7) | Sploft.com

creo, si no recuerdo mal, cuando esta iniciando w7 presiona repetidamente la tecla f8 y sale el menu de modo seguro


----------



## pandacba (Dic 1, 2018)

Yo utilizo esos Mini PLC desde que salieron al mercado, pero jamás he tenido problema con los drivers.
Pero, siempre hay un pero, tenía una versión de Win 7 que no me aceptaba los driver usb de samsumg y de algunos modulos arduinos, y no hubo forma de solucionarlo, cambie de versión de Win7 y ya no tengo esos problemas.


----------



## albella (Dic 3, 2018)

pandacba dijo:


> Yo utilizo esos Mini PLC desde que salieron al mercado, pero jamás he tenido problema con los drivers.
> Pero, siempre hay un pero, tenía una versión de Win 7 que no me aceptaba los driver usb de samsumg y de algunos modulos arduinos, y no hubo forma de solucionarlo, cambie de versión de Win7 y ya no tengo esos problemas.



Eso no me pone muy contento, eso de cambiar el W7, porque, por otro lado, no sé qué versión sería la buena. Gracias, amigo



sebsjata dijo:


> tambien hay algo para el w7
> Cómo instalar un controlador no firmado en Windows 7
> 
> y este que es parecido al de w10
> ...



Hice el procedimiento que me dices, pero sigue el problema.
Cuando instalo el driver, en el administrador de dispositivos sale esto:

Cuando le doy a las propiedades, me dice esto:

Si le digo que actualice el driver, me pone esto:

Pero cuando abro el programa zelio, me pone esto:




pandacba dijo:


> Yo utilizo esos Mini PLC desde que salieron al mercado, pero jamás he tenido problema con los drivers.
> Pero, siempre hay un pero, tenía una versión de Win 7 que no me aceptaba los driver usb de samsumg y de algunos modulos arduinos, y no hubo forma de solucionarlo, cambie de versión de Win7 y ya no tengo esos problemas.


Bueno, pues lo declaro, ante nuestra comunidad, mi profesor, porque el conocimiento que tengo en programación de Zelio o de PLC está muy cercano a CERO


----------



## pandacba (Dic 3, 2018)

Te has fijado lo del puerto? eso es importante
Que versión de Zelio estas utilizando?
Has probado con un módulo nuevo?
Tal vez en esos que dices que han dado error están dañados

ah me fije y dices que estas utilizando el Zelio 2  pero no dices cual versión, específica eso por favor
Te has fijado que modelo de cable tenes? aunque por fuera son iguales no soportan los mismos drivers


----------



## albella (Dic 3, 2018)

Bueno, dice COM 1, pero no sé cómo cambiarlo para USB


----------



## pandacba (Dic 3, 2018)

Eso esta bien te fijaste lo otro que mencione?


----------



## albella (Dic 3, 2018)

Los driver y el programa Zelio lo descargué del sitio oficial. Es el 5.1, pero me dióun error. Entonces instalé el 4.6, que es el que me dice que no puede comunicarse. Probé entonces con una máquina que tiene W10 y funcionó todo bien. Entonces: Este W7 ultimate tiene problemas o este driver está firmado para W10. No sé si formatear con otro W7 (aunque me pase una semana instalando mis programas) o pasar a W10 (aunque me pase una semana instalando mis programas). Temo que algunos programas de video, codec de video y audio y otras cosas como el Adobe 5.5 que es el que tengo, sean incompatibles


----------



## pandacba (Dic 3, 2018)

Para instalar el 5.1 tenes que tener instalado el 5.0 ya que es una actualización y si no esta instalado que va a actualizar.
Lo raro que eso esta en español, pero veo que de inglés nada porque el mensaje de error están en inglés

Luego fíjate lo que te dije sobre el cable, cada modelo debe ir con su respectivo driver no trabajan todos con todo


----------



## albella (Dic 3, 2018)

Es que cuando instalé esto en W10, trabajó bien. Así que posiblemente instale otra versión de W7 o pase a W10. ¿Qué crees?


----------



## pandacba (Dic 3, 2018)

Mira realice la prueba de instalarlo de las dos maneras y se instala perfectamente sin errores, es posible que tu win7 contenga malware o algún virus


----------



## albella (Dic 4, 2018)

pandacba dijo:


> Mira realice la prueba de instalarlo de las dos maneras y se instala perfectamente sin errores, es posible que tu win7 contenga malware o algún virus


Sí profesor, yo instalé anoche los programas en mi máquina de la casa y todo fluyó perfectamente. Ahora lo que toca es formatear y poner W 10, para ya adelantarme a lo que puede venir. Gracias, profesor Pandacba,  a sebsjata y al Dr. Zoidberg por su ayuda. Un abrazo


----------



## albella (Dic 5, 2018)

Hola, colegas. Ya les hablo desde W10 con el driver instalado. Ahora conecto el equipo SR3 B261FU por USB, pero me da error nuevamente. Solo aparece COM1 y COM 3, aunque en el administrador de dispositivos está reconocido como COM 3. Si voy a la opción de comprobación de COM 3, dice que está correcto. No puedo decirle al programa Zelio Versión 5 que es por USB


----------



## Scooter (Dic 5, 2018)

No se en ese caso, pero muchos programas usan un COM virtual.
Si quitas el celio y desaparece COM3 y al ponerlo aparece de nuevo debes de seleccionar COM3


----------



## pandacba (Dic 5, 2018)

No olvidarse que los plc son recuperados, no son nuevos, nostoros utilizamos estos miniplc desde que aparecio el Logo!, lue Zelio, Milleniun II, etc etc y nunca he tenido problemas de esa naturaleza.
Hay otro problema que si se fijan le he preguntado al menos 3 veces sobre el cable, ya que drive cambia según de que época data el mismo, hasta ahora no ha respondido sobre eso


----------



## albella (Dic 5, 2018)

Scooter dijo:


> No se en ese caso, pero muchos programas usan un COM virtual.
> Si quitas el celio y desaparece COM3 y al ponerlo aparece de nuevo debes de seleccionar COM3


Si quito el USB de la máquina, se quita el COM3 que aparece en el administrador de dispositivos en la parte de Puertos COM y LPT, además que desaparece en el listado de los dispositivos USB. Si desconecto el cable del equipo, Zelio, no pasa nada


pandacba dijo:


> No olvidarse que los plc son recuperados, no son nuevos, nostoros utilizamos estos miniplc desde que aparecio el Logo!, lue Zelio, Milleniun II, etc etc y nunca he tenido problemas de esa naturaleza.
> Hay otro problema que si se fijan le he preguntado al menos 3 veces sobre el cable, ya que drive cambia según de que época data el mismo, hasta ahora no ha respondido sobre eso


Profesor pandacba, el cable se llama *SR2 USB01 H 2.0*
Es cierto, profesor pandacba. Estos equipos son recuperados y el programa que tiene introducido, está con contraseña, que no me la sé. Incluso, por raro que parezca, cuando le dí a una opción del programa zelio, me dijo lo de la contraseña, así que no sé hasta dónde puede "ver" el equipo y hasta dónde no se comunica
El programa Zelio que instalé es la versión 5


----------



## pandacba (Dic 5, 2018)

Si, pero de que semana es? Has leído la información en el sitio de Schneider acerca del cable y los driver????
Ese que tienes es uno de los modelos viejos fabricado desde la semana 39
Podes bajarlo del sitio de Schneider  y si no dirigirte a la carpeta program files\Schneider Electric\Zelio Soft 2\DriverSRUSB01_H2\
Allí hay dos archivos, uno un pdf que te recomiendo que lo leas y el otro "SR2_USB01_H2.x_Setup.exe"
doble clic sobre el mismo para que te instale el driver para ese cable, por defecto instala el más nuevo.


----------



## albella (Dic 5, 2018)

Hecho. Este es el mismo driver que ya había descargado e instalado. Ya no tengo conflictos. Aquí lo que pasa es que no se comunica con el módulo. Ud me preguntaba de qué semana es; dice que es la semana 1739.


----------



## pandacba (Dic 5, 2018)

Te vas a tener que poner en contacto con una oficina de schneider, ya que el driver que esta en sitio es hasta la semana 1738, lo podes hacer en la web de schneider
O probar con ese que esta en la web, para ver si te lo toma que sería este Z2_USB-Driver-W7-64-bits_V1_0
Tu Win10 es de 32 o 64Bits?


----------



## albella (Dic 6, 2018)

Buenos días, profesor y a todos los amigos que me ayudan a avanzar.
Ahora es W10 64 bits. El programa que me indica, me da error en estos sitios. Solo pude bajar el pdf
https://www.schneider-electric.es/es/faqs/FA283037/
How do I install the Zelio SR2USB01 driver on a Windows 7 64 bit operating system?.

Ahora, encontré este sitio donde hace una explicación muy cerquita a lo mío:
*https://www.schneider-electric.es/es/faqs/FA134833/*
Dice que:
*¿Es compatible Zelio Soft v4.3 y el driver USB con Windows 7?*
_No, Zelio Soft v4.3 no es compatible con Windows 7. La primera versión del software que sí es soportada por este sistema operativo es la v4.4 (tan sólo con Win 7 de 32 bits).

Por su parte, el driver USB del cable SR2USB01 para programar Zelio Logic sí es compatible con Windows 7 32 bits.

Si se trabaja con la versión 64 bits de Windows y se llega a realizar la instalación de Zelio Soft sin errores es probable que el principal problema sea el driver USB. Llegado este caso existen las siguientes soluciones:_

_Realizar la comunicación con el relé programable mediante puerto serie o Bluetooth_
_Utilizar un conversor USB/serie que sí sea compatible con sistemas operativos de 64 bits (Windows 7 en este caso)_
_Montar una máquina virtual de 32 bits sobre la de 64.._
Grados de dificultad que SIEMPRE tengo que vencer. No importa lo que me proponga. Cuando llego al final, es tanto el cansancio que no puedo disfrutar la victoria.


----------



## albella (Dic 6, 2018)

Voy avanzando, profesor y colegas... Tengo comunicación con el módulo, pero parece que algunos errores de comunicaciónb que me da, es porque el programa que ya tiene instalado tiene contraseña y no tengo hecho nada para superponerlo. Veré si logro hacer algo para probar la transferencia


----------



## albella (Dic 6, 2018)

Ya logré borrar el programa que tenía el Zelio. Ahora tengo que hacer uno para probar, pero tengo una duda. Si por ejemplo, por la entrada I1 hay un interruptor que cuando se cierra, el relé Q1 se cierra también... bueno Q1 tiene 2 bornes, pero I1 tiene un solo borne. Físicamente cómo conecto ese interruptor en la práctica???


----------



## fen2006 (Dic 6, 2018)

la entrada I1 viene de una de las lineas de alimentación y la salida q1 que tiene 2 bornes son los contactos del rele interno eso es para un zelio que se alimenta con 110 o 220 vac con salida a rele.


----------



## pandacba (Dic 6, 2018)

Especifica el modelo que utilizas, y haz un pequeño diagrama de lo que quieres hacer y de las conecciones


----------



## albella (Dic 7, 2018)

fen2006 dijo:


> la entrada I1 viene de una de las lineas de alimentación y la salida q1 que tiene 2 bornes son los contactos del rele interno eso es para un zelio que se alimenta con 110 o 220 vac con salida a rele.


Es cierto, Fen2006. Puse el esquemita simplificado de la duda de cómo lo puedo conectar
¿Y si conecto en I1 y el otro cable en I2 y le programo que cuando esté I1 AND I2 se cierre Q1???. Eso se puede hacer???
Haces de luz, no Aces, como yo puse. Ya estoy fundido.


----------



## pandacba (Dic 7, 2018)

Claro que se puede utilliza la función and que estan abajo donde dice logic
Aquí una muestra como quedarría


ahora lo echamos a funcionar y pulsamos una entrada


Como se ve I2 activada pero no sucede nada

ahora se observa con I1 e I2 activada la salida se activa
Como es una AND de cuatro entradas y solo utilizo 2 debo poner las otras dos a nivel 1


----------



## albella (Dic 10, 2018)

Buenos días a todos, en especial a Ud, profesor pandacba.
Perfecto. Entendí perfectamente su explicación.
Ahora.... ¿Esto quiere decir que I1 e I2 están conectadas, que están en corto?, ¿que las uní las dos? o solo dice que "algo" como un voltaje está entrando por cada una de ellas dos?. El relé del equipo que voy a conectar solo cierra o abre un relé, no da ningún voltaje. Ese diseño que Ud me muestra "dice" que se cerró el relé?. Voy a probar con este diseñito y manualmente cortocircitaré I1 e I2, para ver si Q1 cierra el relé. Si no contesto más, es que explotó y me fuí del aire


----------



## albella (Dic 10, 2018)

Hay preguntas estúpidas y otras son absurdas, pero cuando tengo una duda, pregunto aunque parezca un anormal. El interruptor que dibujó en I1 y en I2, no lo encuentro dentro de los dibujitos que me da el programador zelio., ¿Es lo mismo que el pulsito positivo que dice IN???


----------



## pandacba (Dic 10, 2018)

I1 e I2 son interruptores independientes para ese dibujito una vez que pusiste el pulso en la entrada hace doble click y te aparecen diferente tipos de botones finales de carrera etc, igualmente para la salida


----------



## albella (Dic 10, 2018)

Encontré el interruptor como me dijo. No explotó, pero.... siempre hay un pero... en modo simulación funciona perfectamente. Pero cuando independizo el módulo de la computadora, le doy RUN al programa y manualmente cortocircuito I1 y I2, no se pega el relé Q2


----------



## pandacba (Dic 10, 2018)

Como eso de que cortocircuitas I1 e I2?
Tu cableado externo debe ser como el siguiente si no no funciona


----------



## albella (Dic 10, 2018)

Si en modo de simulación, cierro I1 e I2 y además, las otras 2 entradas del AND están en 1, el relé Q1 se cierra. Lo compruebo físicamente con el multímetrro. Es como cortocircuitar I1 con I2. Pero en la práctica, cuando uno esas 2 entradas, no se cierra Q1. Supongo que es porque no puse estas dos entradas adicioanles del AND en 1 permanente.


----------



## pandacba (Dic 10, 2018)

Es que no se porque dices que es como cortocircuitar I1 e I2, fijate en el esquema que puse cada entrada debe ir hacia la fuente en este caso hacia la fase si unis I1 e I2 no pasara nada, ya que para que cambie de estado la entrada debe ser conectada a la fuente por medio de S1 y S2


----------



## albella (Dic 10, 2018)

Yo solo tengo un relé a la entrada. El equipo que tengo que conectar, que es una barrera infrarroja, cuando de interrumpen los haces, cierra un relé para que suene la alarma que se le haya conectado. Y la duda ha sido que el borne 1 de ese relé lo pongo en la entrada I1 y el borne 2 de ese relé, lo pongo a la entrada I2. Cuendo ambas entradas se conecten (es decir, se cortocircuiten), debe cerrarse Q1, para que se alimente la sirena, que es la alarma. Pero como Ud me ha explicado, parece que tengo que jugar con las alimentaciones, cosa que he querido evitar, porque, por ejemplo, el equipo infrarrojo se alimentación con 24 volt, al igual que otros equipos que conectaré, que varían en la alimentación.


----------



## pandacba (Dic 10, 2018)

Hay zelios que trabajan a 24V 12V pero en tu caso es el que trabaja conectado directo a la red.
Primero que nada conectalo como te mostre y prueba con los dos interruptores y pon un lámpara come esta en el esquema y pruebalo si todo anda te digo como hacer las adaptaciones para lo que necesitas


----------



## albella (Dic 10, 2018)

Veamos... Q1 siempre es el que estará conectado a la bocina de alarma y estará presenta en el diseño de todos los dispositivos de alarma que conecta por las entradas I. Tengo una fuente de 220v alternos a 24 v directo, que es lo que alimenta a las torres infrarrojas... Entonces, conecto a I2, mediante el diagrama que me indica, uno de los cables de +24v y el otro cable de -24, conectada a Q2 (normalmente cerrada), para que cuando se interrumpa la alimentación por el relé del dispositivo de alarma, se cierra Q1 y suena la trompeta. Trataré de hacer el esquema para explicarme. Siempre he tenido problemas para comunicarme con las gentes. Mejor hablo con la computadora y ella muestra lo que quiero decir.


----------



## pandacba (Dic 10, 2018)

Solo si el Zelio es de 24V, las entradas de todos los Zelios para un estado alto la entrada se conecta al + de la fuente o  al vivo para los que se alimentan de la línea.
Si tu Zelio se alimenta directo de la linea, el pulsador o lo que sea que se use como contacto debe poner la entrada a nivel de la fuene o línea.
Si le pones 24V a la entrada no va a funcionar
Tenes un error de  concepto
no hace fala dos contactos en la enrada para accionar la salida, con uno solo funciona
Es decir cada entrada es individual no están interconectadas internamente
El modelo que estas utilizando tiene 16 entradas independientes.
Para lo que queres utilizar como experiencia es válido, fuera de eso es un verdadero desperdicio, ya que eso se resuelve con un simple relay


----------



## albella (Dic 10, 2018)

Profe, necesito usar esto porque será elpanel de control de un par de barreras infrarrojas, varios detectores de movimiento y otro grupo de contactos magnéticos. Todo eso tendrá un código para detener la alarma cuando se accione. Estará metido en una caja con cerradura y támper para que solo muy pocas personas puedan tener acceso a este dispositivo. Le envío un esquemita de la explicación anterior. La salida de 24 vol de la fuente alimenta las barreras infrarrojas. Saco una derivación para el contacto que se abre cuando ocurra una interrupción de los haces de luz y el otro contacto del relé interno se conecta a I1. Cuando desaparezca el voltaje de 24 en I1, se debe accionar Q1, sonando la alarma. Pero por lo que me dice ahora, solo funcionará si pongo en I1 220volt alternos...


----------



## pandacba (Dic 10, 2018)

No hay problema, pero ya te dije más arriba que no se puede utilizar con 24V ya que el zelio se alimenta de la red y en todos los zelios el nivel alto es la alimentación del módulo.
Para que se entienda, si tengo un modulo de 12Vdc de fuente en las entradas solo puedo aplicar 0V y 12V
Si el módulo es de 24Vdc solo puedo aplicar en su entrada 0V y 24V
En los módulos que se alimentad de la red solo se puede aplicar neutro y fase
Para utilzarlo con 24V vas a necesitar hacer una interface


----------



## albella (Dic 10, 2018)

Una interfase.... ahora no sé cómo hacerla. Todo este incoenveniente es porque no puedo pasar por el relé interno de la torre infrarroja los 220 v... Voy a botar un saco de neuronas gastadas que se me han ido acumulando aquí a mi lado y después le respondo...


----------



## pandacba (Dic 10, 2018)

Calma, dime como es la salida de dicha torre?


----------



## albella (Dic 10, 2018)

Son dos bornecitos, simplemente. 
El asunto es que no tengo Triac ni tiristores para hacer un interruptor electrónicoy así pasar la 220 cuando el interruptor interno de la torra se accione. ¿Se podrá hacer con un MOSFET o con un transistor?
¿Alguien más estará siguendo esta conversación?. Se están perdiendo mis burradas y tus clases.. jijiji...


----------



## pandacba (Dic 10, 2018)

No hace falta ninguna interface, la alarma tiene salida a relay en los terminales 8; 9 y 10, esos terminales son aislados de la misma forma que en la salida del zelio
Entonces vas a hacer lo siguiente al terminal 8 vas a conectar la fase o vivo de la línea 220 y al terminal 10 lo vas a conectar con la entrada I1 del zelio.
No hace falta utilzar la compuerta and interna conecta I1 directamente con Q1
No son burradas, es propio de quien se inicia con estas cosas, con el paso del tiempo las vas a  dominar


----------



## albella (Dic 10, 2018)

Hice el montaje que Ud me recomendó con el esquemita al inicio, usando solamente I1 y funcionó. MI PRIMER PROGRAMA ZELIO!!!. Gracias a Ud.
Esto último que me recomeinda, se demorará un tanto hacerlo, porque tengo que montar las torres, alinearlas y preparar el circuito. Comenzaré de inmediato, después de tomarme esta botella de Habana Club, brindando por Ud
Es que en el manual, en la página 19, en la tabla dice que la salida es de 30VDC. 0.2A. El modelo que tengo es el SL-350QDP. Por eso es que me confundo y no me arriesgué a conectarlo a la línea de 220v.


----------



## pandacba (Dic 10, 2018)

Una idea como las torres van a estr lejos del zelio sería preferible utilzar baja tensión para llevar la señal de las torres al zelio, ya paso un esquema como hacerlo
Solo necesitaras un MOC3021 y una resistencia


----------



## albella (Dic 10, 2018)

Voy a coger un relé que se accione con 24v y que deje pasar por sus contactos la 220v hacia I1


----------



## pandacba (Dic 10, 2018)

No hace falta, un MOC3021 es más barato y ocupa  menos lugar


----------



## albella (Dic 11, 2018)

Profe, Buenos días. No me llegó el esquema y no entendí lo que me dijo que es mejor utilizar baja tensión.


----------



## pandacba (Dic 11, 2018)

El opto triac que tener que utilizar es este: MOC 3021

En tu torre en la  salida tienes que utilizar los terminales 8 y 10, al terminal 8 le conectas e positivo de la fuente de 24, entonces tomas la masa de la fuente y un cable que salga del terminal 10 eso lo llevas desde las torres a donde esta el zelio, como te dije antes necesitas tan solo una reistencia y el MOC 3021 
Al cable que viene del termila 10 de la  torre lo conectas al terminal 1 del MOC 3021 por medio de un resistencia de 2K2 de 1/4 W  el terminal 2 del MOC al cable que viene de la masa de tu fuente y ahora conectas el terminal 6 del MOC a I1 y el terminal 4 al vivo de la linea y ya con eso funciona a baja tensión.


----------



## albella (Dic 12, 2018)

Ñó... ta gueno eso. Voy a buscarme ese MOC. Ya tengo funcionando el diseño inicial con todas las variables elementales. Ahora viene un poco de pacotilla y por eso le pregunto: 
Para poner un cartelito en la pantalla del Zelio que diga cuál entrada se activó... ¿Utilizo la función TEXTO?. Tiene 4 entradas, pero no veo cómo puedo aprovechar estas entradas para lograr lo que necesito


----------



## albella (Ene 3, 2019)

Bueno, ya hice toda la programación con el zelio, aprendí a hacerlo gracias a ustedes y en especial a Pandacba. Ya reaccionan todas las salidas como las programé según la entrada que se active. Para pasar la 220 a cada entrada, puse un relé que se activa con 24 v a través del relé interno de los dispositivos de protección de perímetros y por sus contactos pasan los 220v que van al zelio. También programé otro zelio para que me dé 4 cronómetros que servirán a mi esposa que es doctora en medicina china y así puede controlar bien el tiempo que tiene cada paciente con sus agujitas puestas. Me falta mucho por aprender de esto, pero avancé bastante con las recomendaciones y las clases que me impartieron. Como estoy en deuda, si les interesa a alguien les pasaré por aquí el esquema que hice al programar el zelio. Feliz año al colectivo


----------



## JESUJCG (Mar 30, 2020)

Hola a todos, soy nuevo y es la primero consulta que hago , tengo un zelioSR2 B121BD, Tengo la duda de como se cambian el nombre de los temporizadores en pantalla ( si se puede )sale RT1 , T1 Y si tienes muchos temporizadores es un lío   pido disculpa por abrir un tema nuevo cuando ya esta abierto. Muchas gracias


----------



## AutoCtrl_2022 (Ene 18, 2022)

Buenas tardes, tengo un relé Zelio modelo SR3 B261FU cargado con una aplicación para el control de un equipo industrial.  Necesito descargar la aplicación que tiene cargada este relé inteligente para hacerle algunas modificaciones, pero originalmente no lo programé yo y quien lo hizo no está disponible.
Encontré las versiones 2.0.7 y 4.2 del Zelio Soft 2 pero al conectarme con el relé me indican: la versión 2.0.7 que la aplicación que tiene cargado el equipo se desarrolló con una vesión más nueva y la V4.2 que debo actualizar el firmware del relé (no es viable porque perdería la aplicación y necesito respaldarla).
Requiero ubicar los instaladores de Zelio Soft 2 entre las versiones 2.0.7 y 4.2 para ver si logro determinar cuál es la vesión correcta usada del software y descargar la aplicación. En el adunto el print screen de los errores que da cada versión del software.
Si alguien tiene los instaladores y los puede compartir.
En espera de sus comentarios.


----------



## Eduardo (Ene 18, 2022)

En principio la version que necesitás es la 2.4 :  





						¿Es posible abrir los programas de ZelioSoft guardados en versiones anteriores a V2.4? | Schneider Electric Peru
					






					www.se.com
				




Pero los muchachos de Schneider no la tienen para descarga pública sino que se la tenés que pedir:





						Old Versions of ZelioSoft 2 Software | Schneider Electric Canada
					






					www.se.com


----------

